# UDPP Dark?



## ebonyannette (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anyone else love this color but wish it came in a darker hue? I love to pull it up to my brows so my pencil stays but then I have a white outline that I have to cover with foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else wish it came in a brownish hue? I know its not going to match my skin but something less noticable would be great


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 9, 2007)

I dont think it's noticeable at all.  You could be using a bit too much, it's totally invisible on me and all of my clients.  I've used it on darker skinned clients and it doesn't show up at all.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah that used to happen to me at first, so I used a little less and now it's fine.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 9, 2007)

I totally rub it in, from my brow line to my lid and I have no problems. And, I use a small amount also.


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 9, 2007)

Really? It shows up transparent on me. I can pull it up to my brows etc. Maybe your using too much?


----------



## Tawanalee (Mar 10, 2007)

PBI: Is UDPP really that good?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_PBI: Is UDPP really that good?_

 
YES!!!  I have really deep set eyes and everything creases on me.  I've tried paints, shadesticks, prep and prime, you name it,  I've tried it.  The only thing that consistently works and doesn't make my shadow crease is UDPP.  I wouldn't wear eyeshadow without it.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_YES!!!  I have really deep set eyes and everything creases on me.  I've tried paints, shadesticks, prep and prime, you name it,  I've tried it.  The only thing that consistently works and doesn't make my shadow crease is UDPP.  I wouldn't wear eyeshadow without it._

 
Yeah. What she said!


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes its really that good, I reccommend it to everyone!

I could be using a bit much I will try using less today and see if it works at all but it usually leaves an ashy hue to my lids/brow area.


----------



## Tawanalee (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Yeah. What she said!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Guess I'll be getting me some UDPP! LOL


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_PBI: Is UDPP really that good?_

 
Oh yes honey child! It is awesome! I couldnt believe how good it worked with my oily lids. I used WnW trio one day and the colors faded so badly by lunch time. So the next day I used the sample I recieved from sephora a few months ago and I applied it before my WnW shadow trio...OMGosh! I was like wow! It lasted like the whole day. There was no fading whatsoever. I was hooked


----------



## Kels823 (Mar 13, 2007)

I had the same prob when I first started using it but I started using ALOT less and presto - no probs. E/s still stayed on all day w/ minimal creasing (I think I just have super duper oily eyelids - when I wash my face in the morning, like 5 minutes later my lids are oily again.), etc. Its a great product; a little goes a long way.


----------



## Me220 (Mar 13, 2007)

It is definitely one of my fave products. Worth all the hype.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 14, 2007)

don't have that problem but I do wish they made some colors to enhance brightly colored shadow.  urban decay would get so much money out of me!  I mean, that's their stand out product, so why not further develop it?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you think you could mix a pigment into it?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Do you think you could mix a pigment into it?_

 
I wouldn't, the added color from the pigment (as well as any mica or talc) would make it look ashy.


----------



## Helima (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe mix a bit of foundation in?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Helima* 

 
_Maybe mix a bit of foundation in?_

 
Unless it was a mattifying foundation, it probably wouldn't dry the same way.


----------

